# a few dart frog pix



## frogparty (Dec 6, 2011)

A few different species from my collection. I really need to get a macro lens for the nikon.

Ranitomeya imitator












Ranitomeya vanzolinii











Dendrobates leucomelas






Dendrobates auratus






An example of one of their smaller vivs


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 6, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## ismart (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow! Love all the different colors, and patterns. Very nice!


----------



## Rick (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful creatures.


----------



## rs4guy (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome! My buddy is getting ready to do a few setups with some dart frogs, I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Idolofreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Pretty frogs! :tt1: Don't touch 'em...


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 10, 2011)

They are very beautiful!

I love the posture of the Ranitomeya vanzolinii in the second pic of that species. It is just too cute! :wub:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Dec 11, 2011)

so cool, and deadly lol


----------



## dragon (Dec 12, 2011)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> so cool, and deadly lol


Love pdfs! Keep toying with trying them, but they are rather expensive for what I can afford. Bit higher maintenance too. For any who might beinterested but unaware, pdfs raised in captivity are harmless. In the wild they deriive their toxins from some particular prey or combination of prey items.


----------

